# BMW E46 M3 - DefinedDetails



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

BMW E46 M3 (BMD Genisis) - Defined Details

  ​

*The Home of Vehicle Perfection.*​
Email:- [email protected] | Tel:- 07817 224 869.

Having previously detailed and corrected the owners Serria Cosworth. Dave contacted me once again to inform me he has now purchased an E46 M3. And although it was a low mileage car with great service history and the like. Had suffered from neglect in the paint department and is could do with a freshen up. After viewing the M3 we both decided on a course of treatment to bring this up to the standard, he would be happy with. This one was not going to be a total garage queen like his Cossy. But used when and where he could.
Moving on to the detail. The BMW was treated to the same and standard wash and decontamination as all vehicle that we detail. 2 snow foams followed with a 2BW. All wheels cleaned and fallout and tar removed from all external surfaces. Prior to a further bucket wash to remove residue left behind from the previous course of treatments. 
It was then brought inside to be safely clay bared and due to the current weather condition. This was gently heated and softened with warm water, to reduce marring and ease of use.



Positioning the clay bar between finger tips and the palm of you hand also reduces the risk of uneven pressure and pressure marring. This can also be used to further reduce the risk of marring by using your finger tips and palm as a guide. This way it is supporting the weight of your arm and you are not barring down on the clay.



Once the vehicle had been fully clayed and dried with either a plush drying towel or air dryer. The M3 was treated to a spies hecker wipe down to further remove clay lube and any filler or wax present on the vehicle. 
Various reading where taken across the vehicle and a dedicated test set carried out to visually check the leave of correction combined with paint removal rates. I settled on Menzerna PF2100 on a green Hexlogic pad. But there would be localized scratches that required the same polish and an upgrade in spot pad to Orange. 
Defects present and corrected. Before and afters using PF2100 on various pads.
Generally worked at no more that 1500Rpm and no refining at this stage.
After shot taken after a further Spies wipe down to give a true reflection and condition of the paint.





As with any form of paint correction it is imperative that defects are show under varying light sources. Within this detail. Metal halide, 50watt LEDs fluorescent strip lighting and the sungun was used.







Bonnet.


After the initial correction set. I was left with a random mark. Which was dealt with locally on a spot pad and this was conserving the clear for a latter day.







N/S Front wing.





N/S Door.





N/S 3/4 Panel







O/S 3/4 Panel







O/S Door







O/S Front Wing



After the full car was corrected. I then turned to FF 4000 on a Blue 3M pads and refined and jewel the finish. This was carried out varying the speed and working area, whist rejuvenating the polish oils to gain the most form this combo and increase the gloss. 
The full vehicle was then given a final wipe down, verifying the quality of the finis as I went.
Wheels sealed with FK 1000P, Tyres sealed with RD50, Arches dressed with Meg All seasons and paintwork protected with BMD Genesis paste wax.
Once again Thank you for taking the time to read through this post and I will leave you the after shots from within the unit and natural daylight from the skylights.
Gordon.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That's outstanding.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Some munchy boxes well spent there 

The gloss levels are almost surreal.


----------



## ShaunH101 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great read and fantastic work!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Gordon beautiful work and how a outstanding detailer should show his work off
showing use of different lights which will show different marks holograms etc also they way you show befores and after with no stepping back or completely different angles and no focusing camera on light and not the paint.

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Great write up and detailing work as always Gordon ,stunning 
Stevie BMD


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Excellent work Gordon. All the best for the New Year coming soon.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning mate. Is it on 18's then changed to the polished 19's? or do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Once again Gordon great work and nice pics too :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work on a lovely car!


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

just wow . also very impressive how much the colour seems to change completly under different lights/angles etc


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Still one of my all time favourite cars, top job :thumb::thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

High standards as always Gordon :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job and top gloss


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed G :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning gloss for a silver car!
Outstanding work!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

dennis said:


> That's outstanding.


Thanks Dennis. Glad to see your still around on the forum m8. :thumb:


Kotsos said:


> Some munchy boxes well spent there
> 
> The gloss levels are almost surreal.


You leave my dietary habits alone As you can talk with the amount of food you have packed in recently :lol:


Goodfella36 said:


> Hi Gordon beautiful work and how a outstanding detailer should show his work off
> showing use of different lights which will show different marks holograms etc also they way you show befores and after with no stepping back or completely different angles and no focusing camera on light and not the paint.
> 
> Great work as always :thumb:


Thanks Lee. You have known me long enough and most of all how I work. But agree with you totally. Lighting shows up all manner of differnt defects and should be highlighted. To show true correction. :thumb:


Spyco said:


> Excellent work Gordon. All the best for the New Year coming soon.


And you too my friend all the best in the coming year and look forward to some of your fine detailing examples. 


President Swirl said:


> Stunning mate. Is it on 18's then changed to the polished 19's? or do my eyes deceive me?


Your eyes did not decisive you and glad to see someone notice. The M3 arrived with its Winter boots on and left with its Summer wheels on. They where both sealed during the detail.




Prestige Detail said:


> Still one of my all time favourite cars, top job :thumb::thumb:


Thanks Derek and Happy New when it comes.

Thank you to all those that have viewed, read & commented on this post.
Gordon.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work, cracking finish:thumb:


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

Great work! How hard is the paint on these?


----------



## MonstaMuscle (Aug 29, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

josh mck said:


> Great work! How hard is the paint on these?


Thank you for the kind words.

On the BM it was medium to hard. But like every car a test set is always of benefit to determine removal rates in comparison to the level of cut being created with your pad and polish combo. This will inform you as to the true level of hardness. Not the badge or manufacturer.
Gordon.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

truly amazing


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Stunning work Gordon
Hope to pop in and catch up early in 2014


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Cracking results there Gordon:thumb:

All the best for '14!:wave:

Chris


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work. Nice gloss and reflections.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

It's amazing what paint looks like, correctly corrected  Looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning, great job :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

That looks fantastic Gordon.

Are you coming south to do any courses? I really liked those days out.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

tartanhaggis said:


> Stunning work Gordon
> Hope to pop in and catch up early in 2014


Welcome any a time Bruce. Just bring one of those fine motors along. Cant beat some nice eye candy. :thumb:


Summit Detailing said:


> Cracking results there Gordon:thumb:
> 
> All the best for '14!:wave:
> 
> Chris


Same to you Chris. Hope you are well m8.


Andy from Sandy said:


> That looks fantastic Gordon.
> 
> Are you coming south to do any courses? I really liked those days out.


There is talk Andy. But this is all it is at present. Last year was a bit of a blur. So mainly down to if and when I can free up some time. But have made some real good friends down south. So it would certainly be a welcome visit for all.

Thank you all for the gracious comment. There are welcome and very much appreciated..
Gordon.


----------

